# I think I'm getting smarter....



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, after my last dating stupidity, I decided to date a couple of guys that I was so so interested in. I don't want to become attached to anyone, I got a bit too close to someone I "dated" for a couple of months, and then got the "I'm not ready for a relationship" line. I sucked it up and moved on...didn't shed any tears or anything..but it stung a bit. He still wants to be friends, probably to keep me around for when he is ready. I can't do that.

One of the guys I've gone out with is cute, but a bit on the dumb side, the other guy is a smarty pants, but not really my type in the looks department, and is in recovery (alcohol), which kind of reminds me of the ex, and I really don't need the reminders....lol. And then there's a guy at work...mmm I need to stay away from him....lol

So, I'm keeping it simple, no expectations, and I tell them that. And no sex.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes.. sounds good. No sex (until you're exclusive with just one guy??)
But, in your situation, sounds like it's a good thing to just date, go out with, several different male personality types. 

Helps you get to know what kind of person you want to look for (or what you don't want to see) the next time you decide to start exclusively dating one person.

Just sit back, relax & enjoy the show with some of them!.. No rules to say you can't go out & hang out with a male friend sometimes. - Um, that is assuming you are not married at the moment.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

if you are just wanting to date with NO SEX..stay away from the guy at work tiger!!!
I cant tell you want to pounce on him hahahha:rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

That's good! Date and get to know people and build your confidence. There's no rush to 'settle down', right? Have fun!


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

bkaydezz said:


> if you are just wanting to date with NO SEX..stay away from the guy at work tiger!!!
> I cant tell you want to pounce on him hahahha:rofl:


You are so right, he's so gosh darn attractive, and I've caught him staring at me....but, no, no work flings for me..that's just too messy...nice to day dream about though in my little cubicle at work. lol


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I drive around visiting clients for a large part of the day in a pretty small town an hour away from me, actually in the next province over, which is very strange, because it's like going into another country. So, I like to people watch, and I keep driving by this one construction site and watching the guys shirtless, all sweaty, and muscular working.....then I wipe the drool off my chin, and carry on with my day....

just thought I'd share...lol


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

working_together said:


> I drive around visiting clients for a large part of the day in a pretty small town an hour away from me, actually in the next province over, which is very strange, because it's like going into another country. So, I like to people watch, and I keep driving by this one construction site and watching the guys shirtless, all sweaty, and muscular working.....then I wipe the drool off my chin, and carry on with my day....
> 
> just thought I'd share...lol


Thanks for the visual image... Made me smile.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Chelle D said:


> Thanks for the visual image... Made me smile.


And damn, it was raining today....lol


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I totally get you. I've been saying the same thing since I left hubs.

I don't want a relationship, I don't want any of the bs that come with it or the stress. But i'm perfectly ok with someone sharing time with me now and again. I don't want someone monopolizing on my time, I don't want a puppy.

but if you want to drink a couple beers, talk, relax, etc with no pretenses or ulterior motives, I'm game. It's so lovely when that works out too, I must say.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

So, I went out on a date last night, third date actually. Nice enough guy, but just too hyper. He's intense, and it's a bit overwhelming. We went out for dinner, I introduced him to Indian food, then we went and played some pool.

I was supposed to have another date tonight, it was drinks later in the evening after I was done with a friend's bbq. I get a text in the late afternoon that he was canceling....what? you're canceling on me...on Working...how dare you....lol. Actually, I just said "don't worry about it". I wasn't really interested in him, he was the "dumb" guy. So I get a text around 8pm asking how my evening was going? huh? you cancel, then text me to see how I'm doing??? yeah, you're dumb. I never answered.


----------

